# M.Y. 1983 or 1984 poor visual w no SN- is this a late Chicago built Schwinn?



## sworley (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I thought there was a thread already about the last of the Chicago Schwinns but I could not find it. My apologies for creating a new thread on the topic.

So, I was recently going through some old photos on a USB and came across this bike I bought and sold in 2013. I do not recall the exact SN but when I looked it up it was either a very late 83 or early 84 - slightly before whenever the Chicago plant was said to have closed - I remember that 100%. Can anyone peg this as a Chicago Schwinn by the pics? It appears there had been paintwork and those decals were atrocious but thoughts? I also cannot tell if the rims are stamped S2 or knurled.

Any help would be appreciated to know if I had one of the last Chicago cantilevers.

The bike was pretty cool and rode great but nothing phenomenal. At the time I was living in an upstairs apartment with minimal room so if I didn't LOVE it, I sold it. I bought it as I was passing through to visit family in central Illinois for Thanksgiving 2013. The thing about that trip was the weather. Have any of you been in tornado weather? I mean the distinct feeling before one hits? I have been twice and this was one of those times. I left IL a day earlier than I was going to and sure enough, the next day was the famous Washington, IL tornado which stuck just 30 miles from where I bought this bike. I just KNEW it...


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 22, 2021)

By looking at the brake bridge, chain guard mount and tips of the cantilever bars I'd say its an original schwinn.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 22, 2021)

Being a part of one of those recent threads that you refer to, this one appears to be Chicago based on the things that @Rusty Klunker points out. Those are clear and distinct differences between it and my late 84.


----------



## hm. (Jan 23, 2021)

Black and gold.. nice combo for sure. By the look of the larger one piece sticker type decals on the top tube and seat mast I would say it was mid to late 83.





Hard to tell from the pics but it may have had the smoothie style rims seen on most 83s





Im thinking your old bike looks like its the real deal to me.


----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2021)

something doesn't quite look Chicago to me, better pics of the bottom bracket from the bottom will tell!


----------



## sworley (Jan 24, 2021)

mrg said:


> something doesn't quite look Chicago to me, better pics of the bottom bracket from the bottom will tell!




Thanks but unfortunately no bb photos on the computer...


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 24, 2021)

Pretty sure these are SchiMurry's. Schwinn's frame system was sent to Murray Aprox Sept 1983  and there's a noticeable difference in the connection of lower rear stays and bottom bracket.  @Metacortex https://thecabe.com/forum/members/metacortex.43802/ Points out, some years ago, in threads that are lost, how to tell the difference:

_"you can clearly tell the Chicago EF frames apart from those built by Murray by the bottom brackets. The Chicago built frames have the slag rings on the chainstays near the bottom brackets plus the seam on the lower part of the bottom bracket, while the Murray built frames do not."_
Moreover if it's a little sloppy looking weld at the chanstay-Bottom bracket joint, it's Chicago whereas, if clean smooth electro weld it's a Murray. This is also true on SchwiMurry's middle weight and 10 speeds such as a Continental.

There used to be photos of this but lots of info has been lost since the site up-dates 2020-2021. I think also, but not sure, those stickers verses  decals are another sign.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2021)

From this announcement along with some actual examples I've seen, I have to assume some of the later 1983 Cruisers had frames built in Chicago and the raw frames were shipped to Murray. I've seen Murray frames where the head tubes and joints were EF but the bottom brackets were not so those frames were most likely built by Murray. The 1984 frames to me appeared to be all Murray built when Schwinn completely shut down all Chicago production.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm going to have to take a closer look at my 83, I know it has knurled rims. 84ish had fender tabs welded on the forks and the rear brake bridge fender brace was never the same as Chicago ones


----------



## hm. (Jan 24, 2021)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I'm going to have to take a closer look at my 83, I know it has knurled rims. 84ish had fender tabs welded on the forks and the rear brake bridge fender brace was never the same as Chicago ones





Rusty, check out my all original 84. Big brake bridge and no fender tabs on the fork. Im thinking 1985 was the very first year of china made with the introduction of the fender tabs and small flat brake bridge..


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1344969
> View attachment 1344975
> 
> 
> ...




No electro forging on the BB?


----------



## hm. (Jan 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> No electro forging on the BB?



Nope, on this 84 the bottom bracket is smooth like some of the 83 Schmurrys Ive owned. Looking at my Cruisers now and the rest of the 84 frame looks about the same as 80-82. At least to me though. Badge number on this one is 0184.

I believe 85 is when they totally changed to no electro forging. I see them for sale but have never bought one so I dont have any of those to compare to.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 24, 2021)

This one has a BN of 2704. Has the fender tabs on the forks, chain guard mount on seat stay and flat BB. Was likely sold as an 85.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 24, 2021)

hm. said:


> Nope, on this 84 the bottom bracket is smooth like some of the 83 Schmurrys Ive owned. Looking at my Cruisers now and the rest of the 84 frame looks about the same as 80-82. At least to me though. Badge number on this one is 0184.
> 
> I believe 85 is when they totally changed to no electro forging. I see them for sale but have never bought one so I dont have any of those to compare to.




I did say 84ish. Yours being built on the 18th day of 84 frame surely built in 83 is right at the changeover.

My 83 is a JT frame with a HB 0663, has the chain stay and BB welds and the Chicago sticker. The 86 and 87 are smooth welds and the fender brace is a round tube with no arch, welded between the seat stays. These 2 have a different Chicago sticker that includes "made in Taiwan for the Schwinn bicycle company". The 89 I had said made in china.

Sound like there was a lot going on then. Made in Chicago, the schmurrys, made in Taiwan then china. And somewhere in the mix were the Hungarian made bikes.


----------



## hm. (Feb 21, 2021)

My black and gold 82 out in the riverbed with @mrg and his killer frosty 80!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 22, 2021)

sworley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought there was a thread already about the last of the Chicago Schwinns but I could not find it. My apologies for creating a new thread on the topic.
> 
> ...




IMO, that is either a late 82, or a very early 83 model since it has a bendix rear hub, 105ga spokes, and factory tube fork. The mid 83 bikes had .080ga spokes, and different F&R hubs.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 22, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> IMO, that is either a late 82, or a very early 83 model since it has a bendix rear hub, 105ga spokes, and factory tube fork. The mid 83 bikes had .080ga spokes, and different F&R hubs.
> 
> View attachment 1362248



That makes sense if @sworley's old bike was from just before Chicago shut down. I read somewhere the last Chicago bikes (or at least the frames) have serial numbers from April 1983 (DUxxxxxx), and that matches what I've seen.


----------

